# Quake, Tsunami Kills More Than 22,000 In Asia



## PeachMonkey (Dec 27, 2004)

Words don't even suffice:

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/12/27/asia.quake/index.html


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 27, 2004)

It is so hard to even think of the scale.

Many charities are assisting in the disaster - if anyone has the spare$, please give to the relief efforts.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 27, 2004)

They had no warning system because of the undeveloped area.  I heard a warning couldn't have done much good.  I don't see the reasoning in that.  Even if it was traveling at the speed of a jet airliner, at least people could have gotten back from the beaches even if all couldn't of been warned. On the news, they mentioned one Minnesota young man who saw it and ran for his life.  What a terrible loss of life.  TW


----------



## bignick (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been tracking this story since it broke and watching the body count rise.  It's unbelievable.  



Sometimes we forget the power of nature.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2004)

The Good News if there is any, is that Deigo Garcia in The Path of the Wave, has deep water around it and the wave could not shoal and rise to do any damage. Why is this good news? This is a US Naval Base where many a Sailor and Marine and other military personal stay and or go to when they are active in the theater of the world. While it is traggic for the loss that did occur, it could have been worse. I try to find something good about this.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Sometimes we forget the power of nature.


 Yes, indeed.  No matter how humans try to harness it, tame it, abuse it or overcome it, nature will turn and kick our ever-lovin' butts every single time.

 In memorium of all who have and will pass from this event ...




*.*


 -----
 gk


----------



## Adept (Dec 28, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> It is so hard to even think of the scale.


 Amen to that. 30,000 dead and climbing, its hard to think of it as a humanitarian disaster. 30 people die in a traffic accident, thats a tragedy. 30,000 people die, its almost unreal. 

 My heart goes out to everyone affected by this.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 28, 2004)

Ditto ADEPTIt just seems unreal when we begin to speak in terms of tens of thousands already known to be dead, and many others preaumed dead or lost, some of whom may never be found.
My heart goes out to everyone affected, be it directly or indirectly.

Simon


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 28, 2004)

I just heard 44,000 on the news...TW


----------



## PeachMonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

They claim the quake that triggered the tsunami was enough to briefly alter the Earth's rotation.

Forces like this truly boggle the mind... as does the devastation.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 28, 2004)

I messed up, it was 33,000 and counting, must have heard it wrong. An unbelievable number still though.

CNN just said it could top 60,000, with one-third children.  TW


----------



## Kane (Dec 28, 2004)

I have relatives in Southern India that was affected. A really good friend of my uncle has been killed, while my grandmother's house almost lost her roof. This earthquake has got to be one of the worst recorded Earthquakes ever.


Mother Nature must be really pissed at us. A little while ago there were three giant hurricanes in the US and now the Earthquake in South Asia right before the New Year. I hope next year won't be as chaotic.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 28, 2004)

My heart goes out to all of those with friends and family members in the areas affected.  I have a friend in Thailand for a year, have yet to hear from her and may not for awhile as she has limited contact, as far as i know she was not in the area impacted :S What a tradgedy 
Aqua


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> I have relatives in Southern India that was affected. A really good friend of my uncle has been killed, while my grandmother's house almost lost her roof. This earthquake has got to be one of the worst recorded Earthquakes ever.
> 
> 
> Mother Nature must be really pissed at us. A little while ago there were three giant hurricanes in the US and now the Earthquake in South Asia right before the New Year. I hope next year won't be as chaotic.


Read your (KJV) bible... it'll get worse.

Also consider where the earthquake(s) origins are. Near the bottom end of the "ring of fire".  Scientifically speaking this means that a series of quakes and volcanic eruptions will occur within the next 18 months or so.  
I expect Japan and the rest of the pacific rim will be affected. Then along the Bering Strait and down Alaska and to ... well you know.


----------



## Druid (Dec 28, 2004)

Horrible, my heart goes out to the victims and their families.  

A Video from the coast

WARNING: Very Disturbing Footage

http://www.kratern.se/~erik/film/tsunami/tsunamiphuket.wmv


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 28, 2004)

The 10 o'clock news has the death toll at over 55,000.  Footage of a passenger train overturned and thrown off the tracks as if it was a toy.  1,000 people alone killed in the wreck.  According to the report, the US has pledged $20 million toward the relief fund.  A drop in the bucket.

Someone I know is on vacation in India.  No one has heard from them.  They are good people.  Pray for their safe return.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 28, 2004)

Druid said:
			
		

> Horrible, my heart goes out to the victims and their families.
> 
> A Video from the coast
> 
> ...


Did the guy who took the footage survive?

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2004)

Some reports I've heard say that the death toll could still double.  It's grimly awe-inspiring.  There are already reports of looting in India, tragedies always bring out the extremes in people.  I hope we start to hear stories from the other end soon.


----------



## Druid (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope everyone in that video survived.

This tsunami is A grim reminder that we should each train and prepare to survive in the most unexpected circumstances to protect ourselves and our loved ones.


Also, for me this is quite a humbling revelation on the power of nature. A simple earthquake can make 9-11 times 20.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

I have at least 1 client who may be in that area, a longtime friend of my GF.   I looked on a map at the shear scope of this disaster and I'm at a loss for words.  I just hope the news doesn't get much worse.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Did the guy who took the footage survive?
> 
> - Ceicei


One can assume so as the footage survived... at least the first couple minutes of it anyway. Still, the awesome destructive power of water itself when it's enmassed like the sea. 

Sad thing for me watching this was thinking these people were on vacation, probably *the* vacation of a lifetime and (were) having a wonderful time on a beautiful day.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 29, 2004)

Druid said:
			
		

> Horrible, my heart goes out to the victims and their families.
> 
> A Video from the coast
> 
> ...


You're right DRUID, truly terrible pictures.
I, for one, hope that this brings the peoples of the wotld together, even if only for a short time, so that we can concentrate on what is really important instead of petty differences, at least that way some good will come of something so awful.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 29, 2004)

Just heard on the radio coming in to work today that the toll is now up to 68,000 and still climbing.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I expect Japan and the rest of the pacific rim will be affected. Then along the Bering Strait and down Alaska and to ... well you know.


"See you down in Arizona bay..."?  

Jeff


----------



## Satt (Dec 29, 2004)

I feel so bad for them. I was there about a year ago and met so many wonderfull people. They were poor enough as it was, and now this happens. All I can do is pray for them.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 29, 2004)

It's so hard to imagine.

I can't look at the images - I saw some on the news, started crying.  

Please please please, if you can, donate to a charity at work over there.  They say that water and food are going to be tough, and fighting disease.


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> "See you down in Arizona bay..."?
> 
> Jeff


 some people say a comet will come from the sky, followed by meteor showers and tidal waves, followed by fault lines that cannot sit still...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm seeing 88,000+ now.....I fear it will top 100,000 shortly. 

   CNN has a list of aid groups, I'm copying the list here.  

*(CNN) -- International aid organizations are accepting donations to help victims of the powerful earthquake and resulting tsunamis that caused widespread destruction in parts of South Asia and East Africa. The groups include:*

AmeriCares

Action Against Hunger

ADRA International

American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee, Inc.

American Red Cross

Association for India's Development

CARE

Catholic Relief Services

Christian Children's Fund

Church World Service

Direct Relief International

Doctors Without Borders

Food for the Hungry, Inc.

International Aid

International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies

International Medical Corps

International Rescue Committee

Lutheran World Relief

MAP International

Mercy Corps

Network for Good

Operation Blessing

Operation USA

Oxfam America

Plan USA

Project Concern International

Salvation Army

Save the Children USA

UNICEF

U.N. World Food Programme

World Concern

World Vision


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 29, 2004)

The count is now 100,000.

Here's a site with other videos.  Don't watch it if you're disturbed by such things:

http://jlgolson.blogspot.com/2004/12/tsunami-video.html

The devastation is beyond comprehension.

I spent some time in Pattaya Beach, Thailand, over twenty years ago.  I wonder if the people I met there survived?  The entire town, I recall, was about five blocks wide and right on the beach.  I always wanted to go back there.  Now it might be gone.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Adept (Dec 29, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> some people say a comet will come from the sky, followed by meteor showers and tidal waves, followed by fault lines that cannot sit still...


 Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipsh***...

_learn to swim_

 I heard yesterday that the entire population of one island, with whom contact had been lost for two days, was wiped out. Not a living soul left.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2004)

Adept said:
			
		

> Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipsh***...
> 
> _learn to swim_



Or as Bill Cosby once asked... "How long can you tread water?"


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 29, 2004)

India rejects foreign aid for deadly tsunami relief work

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=1535&e=5&u=/afp/asiaquakeindiaaidforeign

Claims new Americans jobs enough to pay for it all.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 30, 2004)

As of this morning at eight o'clock, the count was 116,000.

Film footage showed entire towns of thousands wiped out without a building standing.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## GAB (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, 

I heard last night as I was changing CD's in my Truck radio (don't listen to radio as a rule), the reason for this event is because of USA testing nucular weapons on the islands in the Pacific for years.

I was very surprised it had started so soon, next we will hear one of our illustrious far right leaders making some terrible statement.

As far as India not accepting aid that is a start for someone to get on the pulpit.

I am very concerened regarding the stupidity of the far right and far left.

Air waves have no boundries...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 30, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> "See you down in Arizona bay..."?
> 
> Jeff



"I got beach front property in Arizona...."


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

117,000 and counting


----------



## triwahine (Dec 30, 2004)

I just heard over 125,000.  It's an extremely sad and unfortunate time for so many.

My prayers go out to everyone....


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 31, 2004)

Official count from CNN.com is now at 134,000
This is a natural disaster that killed these people. 
If I remember correctly the highest death toll from a Natural Disaster is somewhere in the neighborhood of 800,000 from a massive earthquake in China long, long time ago. I'll google it and see what I can come up with. 
<edit> 


> From the Guinesses Book of Records This page states:
> Highest Earthquake Death Toll Of Modern Times
> The highest earthquake death toll in modern times was caused by one that hit Tangshan, China, on July 28, 1976. The official figure of 655,237 deaths was first adjusted to 750,000 and then to 242,000.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> In memorium of all who have and will pass from this event ...
> *.*


. :asian:


----------



## bignick (Dec 31, 2004)

From what I hear, the total is fast approacing 150,000...well beyond comprehension...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2004)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 31, 2004)

This is from a caving discussion board... interesting. 


> In the news reports following the recent tsunami's devastation I ran across a few reports of a colony of bats flying out of their cave shortly before the tsunami hit in Galle. There are also reports of other area wildlife going to higher ground before the tsunami hit. Most are attributed to the animals "sixth sense" of impending danger. Here is one of the recent accounts from an eye witness:
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Panic in Sri Lankan paradise
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2005)

Right now the count is around 150,000.  That is the direct result of the tsunami/earthquake. Now consider that the deathtoll will be higher in the months to come due to disease, starvation and other side-effects of the disaster. 
It's not over yet.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

More quakes happening in the last 48 hours. 
This is a very cool site  . Shows to the minute (well, kinda) data on earthquakes across the globe. Just recently more quakes were hit in India and the general region of the Tsunami.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jan 6, 2005)

Before and after satalite pictures.  11 Pictures total.



http://homepage.mac.com/demark/tsunami/8.html


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 6, 2005)

My heart goes out to all those affected, families, friends and those who have suffered lost. My brother friend is still out there and he hasnt heard from him yet, even after all this time.

This just goes to show that we should not misjudge nature, in this time of crisis its nice to know that the Western World reacts so well to this disaster and pulls itself together as one to aid those people out there and at home who have been affected!

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 6, 2005)

clapping_tiger said:
			
		

> Before and after satalite pictures.  11 Pictures total.
> 
> 
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/demark/tsunami/8.html


 They added 3 more to this website for a total of 14 before/after pictures so far.  All I can say is, WOW!   The devastation is amazing.

 - Ceicei


----------



## ShhDragon@sprynet.com (Jan 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I am organizing country-wide local MA events for those of us who study or teach styles (Kali, Silat, etc.) from the Pan-Indian Ocean region.  I suspect that our help will continue to be needed in that area of the world long after the tsunami crisis has shifted from our front pages and the fore of our collective consciousness.



Rather than spending $70 on say, an ephemeral Valentine's dinner, chocolates or flowers, we can donate it to a local workshop on Sunday, 2/13 instead.   Well show our romantic sides in a more meaningful way - a hand made card, a poem, a walk on the beach - while assisting our local MA studios by showing-the-love with cash.  The goal: help sustain the survivors and those hoping to remain survivors.



If you are interested in helping, please email me at ShhDragon@sprynet.com.  It would be great if people can commit to donating some teaching time on this date, and if students could encourage their schools to do so.  Obviously many details need to be ironed out, but I want to get a sense of who is interested in the idea. Lets do all we can to help the people to whom we owe such a debt of gratitude for their development of these arts.



Thanks


----------

